# Previsão Sazonal Primavera Climatológica (Março, Abril e Maio) 2010



## frederico (23 Jan 2010 às 16:59)

Boa tarde.

Estive a ver as previsões a longo prazo e tudo indica que teremos uma Primavera chuvosa, especialmente no sul do país. 

http://www.cpc.noaa.gov/products/people/wwang/cfs_fcst/

Quanto a temperaturas, há uma tendência para uma anomalia negativa.


----------



## N_Fig (23 Jan 2010 às 18:59)

Depois da Primavera do ano passado ter sido a mais seca, uma chuvosa vinha a calhar para equilibrar. Mas o melhor mesmo é se for fresca.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (25 Jan 2010 às 11:13)

Os modelos sazonais ainda estão a prever que esta primavera seja um pouco chuvosa em especial no centro e sul, mas já não é tanto como á uns dias a trás.


----------



## stormy (4 Fev 2010 às 12:55)

boas
estableceu-se nesta ultima semana uma tendencia de NAO-, o que implica, outra vez, um retorno á circulação zonal de W/SW.
esta tendencia é bem defenida até dias 9-11 deste mês, sendo que, após isso, há alguma divergencia.
no entanto, até dia 20, há uma clara tendencia dos modelos colocarem precipitação, em grande quantidade.
as incertezas no medio e longo prazo, após as 150h, são acerca do comportamento da dorsal africana.
os processos de ridging, associados a baixas extratropicais poderosas, no altalntico, poderão causar anomalias de geopotencial nas latitudes altas, incrementando a fase AO- e voltando a destruir o equilibrio do jet/celulas de ferrel, nas latitudes medias.
caso se dê isto voltaremos ao padrão instavel de nov-dez-jan, com as depressões a sul, AA fraco, jet fraco e instabilidade que pode revelar-se em outbreacks de tempo severo....uma especie de NAO- mas mais incerta.
Acontece que,em principio, o cenario de AO- tenderá a dissipar-se lentamente durante os proximos tempos, em vês de aumentar, isto é algo conciso e levará a um cenario de NAO- normal associada a PDO-, em que o jet estará um pouco mais forte e estavel, ás nossas latitudes, levando a um AA fraco mas firme no que toca á localização e a baixas atlanticas sobre o oceano e entrando na europa/mediterraneo.
com o avançar do mês o AT siberiano deverá começar  a dissipar-se dado o maior input de calor solar, o que pode ainda mais, desfazer a AO- e facilitar a deslocação quase ineterrupta do storm track sobre o atlantico e europa.
dado tudo isto, penso que fevereiro será um mês chuvoso e quente, cada vez mais estavel  no que toca a um padrão firme de NAO-.
em março, ao entrarmos na estação de transição, começam as tipicas flutuações das weather patterns, que eu acho que serão muito menos grotescas que no passado outono-inicio de inverno.
março será um mês normal a chuvoso e com temperaturas dentro das medias , o padrão de ventos oscilará entre o W/N/E, sendo possiveis ainda algumas intrusões frias de norte ou leste,ate inicios de abril, mas pouco intensas.
finalmente, abril e maio serão meses cada vez mais estaveis, a NAO deverá regressar a valores neutros com o AA a situar-se entre os açores e a PI, os fluxos de nortada ou lestada serão cada vez mais notorios; todo o HN ficará mais estavel.
dado isto, o final da primavera será seco a normal e algo quente.
o verão ( jun-set) deverá ser quente ( talvez algumas ondas de calor mais significativas), e deverá comportar alguns momentos convectivos, o AA preferirá as posições mais a leste, entre os açores e frança, mantendo-se firme mas não tão poderoso ( NAO neutra um um pouco positiva), e o sol, ao ficar mais forte, aumentará o input de energia ue a terra vai receber ( isto já começou em janeiro).

PS- eu já muitas vezes referi que nao ligo a sasonais, mas tenho um feeling de que se vai realizar este cenario, tal como em outubro tinha o feeling que o inverno ia ser intenso e "original"


----------



## David sf (4 Fev 2010 às 15:00)

No dia 8 de Fevereiro, a situação sinóptica não deverá fugir muito disto:







Como se pode ver, há dois grandes núcleos depressionários, um no Atlântico e outro na Escandinávia. A semana do Carnaval vai ser influenciada pelo que se passar entre o dia 9 e o dia 10. Se, como avançam as últimas runs do GFS e do ECM, a depressão do Atlântico não absorver a depressão escandinava, haverá uma entrada fria na Europa, originada pelo deslocamento da depressão nórdica na direcção sudoeste. Em Portugal ficariamos no limiar entre entrada fria e dorsal anticiclónica.











Ou então as duas depressões juntavam-se e aí era claro o fluxo depressionário de oeste ou sudoeste, com muita precipitação e temperaturas amenas. 






Quanto às previsões sazonais, creio que a previsão do GFS e do ECM se cumprirá, no que diz respeito à sinóptica global, pois pequenos pormenores ainda serão ajustados. Acontecendo isto, ficaríamos com um padrão semelhante ao de finais de Dezembro passado, que tanto pode dar para nordestes frios como sudoestes húmidos ou ambos alternados. A última vez que tivemos NAO muito negativa, anticiclone a latitudes altas, depressões próximas do paralelo 40 nesta altura do ano, rendeu 0 mm e -8ºC em Alvalade do Sado. Foi em 2005, quando as depressões passaram tanto a sul, que só levamos com fluxos continentais:





















Quanto às previsões sazonais que andam por aí na internet, temos predomínio de frio e humidade, excepto a IRI, que eu nunca na vida vi preverem algo que não fosse muito calor.
A NOAA tem vindo a pôr cada vez mais frio, mas não tira a precipitação acima da média a sul. Não esquecer que a média da precipitação mensal no sul em Fevereiro é de cerca de 50 mm, pelo que não era preciso muito para se alcançar esta previsão. O facto de termos temperatura abaixo da média, pode indiciar dias muito frios, para compensar dias mais amenos originados por fluxos de sudoeste que originariam a maior precipitação a sul.











A italiana IBIMET prevê um Fevereiro parecido, mas com precipitação acima da média principalmente a norte.
















A www.espacemeteo.com mete-nos predominância de nordestes em Fevereiro e nortadas em Março:











E a news.lameteo.org tambémnos dá um Fevereiro e Março com temperaturas ligeiramente abaixo da média, mas com pouca precipitação.


----------



## stormy (4 Fev 2010 às 22:38)

David sf disse:


> No dia 8 de Fevereiro, a situação sinóptica não deverá fugir muito disto:
> 
> Como se pode ver, há dois grandes núcleos depressionários, um no Atlântico e outro na Escandinávia. A semana do Carnaval vai ser influenciada pelo que se passar entre o dia 9 e o dia 10. Se, como avançam as últimas runs do GFS e do ECM, a depressão do Atlântico não absorver a depressão escandinava, haverá uma entrada fria na Europa, originada pelo deslocamento da depressão nórdica na direcção sudoeste. Em Portugal ficariamos no limiar entre entrada fria e dorsal anticiclónica.
> Ou então as duas depressões juntavam-se e aí era claro o fluxo depressionário de oeste ou sudoeste, com muita precipitação e temperaturas amenas


.

Nisto estou de acordo contigo, embora acredite mais num cenario de circulação ciclonica ou de uma crista mas muito fraca, sobre a europa ocidental, até dia 10.

aqui uma area de ridging, na europa ocidental , dia 7:




tendencia de manutenção de baixas no atlantico-europa-mediterraneo dia 11:






David sf disse:


> Quanto às previsões sazonais, creio que a previsão do GFS e do ECM se cumprirá, no que diz respeito à sinóptica global, pois pequenos pormenores ainda serão ajustados. Acontecendo isto, ficaríamos com um padrão semelhante ao de finais de Dezembro passado, que tanto pode dar para nordestes frios como sudoestes húmidos ou ambos alternados. A última vez que tivemos NAO muito negativa, anticiclone a latitudes altas, depressões próximas do paralelo 40 nesta altura do ano, rendeu 0 mm e -8ºC em Alvalade do Sado. Foi em 2005, quando as depressões passaram tanto a sul, que só levamos com fluxos continentais
> 
> Quanto às previsões sazonais que andam por aí na internet, temos predomínio de frio e humidade, excepto a IRI, que eu nunca na vida vi preverem algo que não fosse muito calor.
> A NOAA tem vindo a pôr cada vez mais frio, mas não tira a precipitação acima da média a sul. Não esquecer que a média da precipitação mensal no sul em Fevereiro é de cerca de 50 mm, pelo que não era preciso muito para se alcançar esta previsão. O facto de termos temperatura abaixo da média, pode indiciar dias muito frios, para compensar dias mais amenos originados por fluxos de sudoeste que originariam a maior precipitação a sul.
> ...



quanto a esses modelos sazonais...acho que estão viciados...totalmente viciados e alguns ainda nem fizeram updates...
continuo a acreditar numa regressão do AO- e passaremos por uma fase de tipico NAO- até março, abril, maio e junho a NAO ficará neutra ou ligeiramente positiva, o PDO- manter-se-há...não muito forte, e o cinturão de altas subtropicais ficará forte, sendo que o AA, tambem ficará forte e um pouco a leste, entre finais da primavera e setembro.
mantenho sem por nem tirar:
"as incertezas no medio e longo prazo, após as 150h, são acerca do comportamento da dorsal africana.
os processos de ridging, associados a baixas extratropicais poderosas, no altalntico, poderão causar anomalias de geopotencial nas latitudes altas, incrementando a fase AO- e voltando a destruir o equilibrio do jet/celulas de ferrel, nas latitudes medias.
caso se dê isto voltaremos ao padrão instavel de nov-dez-jan, com as depressões a sul, AA fraco, jet fraco e instabilidade que pode revelar-se em outbreacks de tempo severo....uma especie de NAO- mas mais incerta.
Acontece que, em principio, o cenario de AO- tenderá a dissipar-se lentamente durante os proximos tempos, em vês de aumentar, isto é algo conciso e levará a um cenario de NAO- normal associada a PDO-, em que o jet estará um pouco mais forte e estavel, ás nossas latitudes, levando a um AA fraco mas firme no que toca á localização e a baixas atlanticas sobre o oceano e entrando na europa/mediterraneo.
com o avançar do mês o AT siberiano deverá começar a dissipar-se dado o maior input de calor solar, o que pode ainda mais, desfazer a AO- e facilitar a deslocação quase ineterrupta do storm track sobre o atlantico e europa.
dado tudo isto, penso que fevereiro será um mês chuvoso e quente, cada vez mais estavel no que toca a um padrão firme de NAO-.
em março, ao entrarmos na estação de tranzição, começam as tipicas flutuações das weather patterns, que eu acho que serão muito menos grotescas que no passado outono-inicio de inverno.
março será um mês normal a chuvoso e com temperaturas dentro das medias , o padrão de ventos oscilará entre o W/N/E, sendo possiveis ainda algumas intrusões frias de norte ou leste,ate inicios de abril, mas pouco intensas.
finalmente, abril e maio serão meses cada vez mais estaveis, a NAO deverá regressar a valores neutros com o AA a situar-se entre os açores e a PI, os fluxos de nortada ou lestada serão cada vez mais notorios; todo o HN ficará mais estavel.
dado isto, o final da primavera será seco a normal e algo quente.
o verão ( jun-set) deverá ser quente ( talvez algumas ondas de calor mais significativas), e deverá comportar alguns momentos convectivos, o AA preferirá as posições mais a leste, entre os açores e frança, mantendo-se firme mas não tão poderoso ( NAO neutra um um pouco positiva), e o sol, ao ficar mais forte, aumentará o input de energia ue a terra vai receber ( isto já começou em janeiro)."


----------



## David sf (4 Fev 2010 às 23:06)

Eu também não gosto muito dos modelos sazonais, principalmente a mais de um mês. Apenas os coloquei porque havia alguma concordância até ao fim do inverno astronómico, e têm estado relativamente acertados nos últimos tempos. Mas não acredito em 6 meses com temperatura abaixo da média consecutivos, como diz a NOAA. Mas até meados de Março aposto num cenário semelhante ao período de 15 Dezembro a 15 Janeiro, alternância de sudoestes e nordestes.


----------



## Aurélio (5 Fev 2010 às 10:23)

Modelos sazonais apenas recomendo 3:
- NOAA;
- MetOffice;
- ECMWF;

E já ainda em fase experimental a NASA, ou não tivessem eles os maiores cérebros do Mundo !! (penso eu de que ... )

O resto é treta !!!

Isto falando em termos de anomalias de pressão e precipitação porque em temperaturas aí é para esquecer todos !!


----------



## Aurélio (5 Fev 2010 às 10:27)

E já agora concordo totalmente com o Stormy porque muitos deles estão viciados e conseguem ver o que mais ninguem vê !!
Anticiclones em cima de nós quando as SST estão totalmente contra tal ocorrência !!

Na segunda metade de Fevereiro até pelo menos 1 semana de Março vão predominar as depressões atlânticas e o NAO -


----------



## David sf (5 Fev 2010 às 12:01)

Aurélio disse:


> Modelos sazonais apenas recomendo 3:
> - NOAA;
> - MetOffice;
> - ECMWF;
> ...



Isto de quais são os melhores, é no mínimo polémico. Por exemplo, o MetOffice até que acertou razoavelmente no que se passou aqui na península, mas voltou a ser atacado no seu país, por ter previsto um inverno ameno, quando está a ocorrer o inverno mais frio das últimas décadas.

Quanto ao não acertarem na temperatura, é o maior mistério, principalmente da NOAA. Como é que prevendo correctamente a colocação dos principais centros de acção se pode falhar na previsão da T2m? Por exemplo, em Dezembro acertaram na colocação de altas pressões no Atlântico norte e no storm-track no Mediterrâneo. Ao mesmo tempo previa anomalia muito posítiva da T2m na Europa central, o que era inverosímil, tendo em conta o fluxo de N/NE que aí se instalaria.

Eu pessoalmente confio mais nas previsões de meteorlogistas amadores, que não estão viciados e têm o espírito crítico que um computador não pode ter. Mas nunca se pode observar uma previsão sazonal isolada, acho que olhar para todas é sempre preferível. E nunca esperar que acertem muito, pois tal não é possível.



Aurélio disse:


> E já agora concordo totalmente com o Stormy porque muitos deles estão viciados e conseguem ver o que mais ninguem vê !!
> Anticiclones em cima de nós quando as SST estão totalmente contra tal ocorrência !!
> 
> Na segunda metade de Fevereiro até pelo menos 1 semana de Março vão predominar as depressões atlânticas e o NAO -



Também concordo (apesar de não ver nenhum modelo a pôr-nos anticiclone em cima). Apenas alertei que pode acontecer como em finais de Fev, inícios de Mar 2005, quando tivemos o valor de NAO mais negativo da década e não tivemos nem 1 mm aqui no sul. Mas é muito provável que tenhamos muita precipitação com que nos entreter nas próximas semanas. No intervalo das chuvas vem o frio. Tal como no primeiro mês de inverno.


----------



## Aurélio (5 Fev 2010 às 12:19)

Está correcto o que disseste ... mas em relação ás temperaturas parece-me que somente acertam a 15 dias de distancia a menos que a atmosfera esteja extremamente estável !!
Mas isso é uma critica que fica a todos os modelos de previsão sazonal .....

Em relação ao não veres nenhum modelo que nos coloque anticiclone em cima,estava referindo a modelos sazonais obviamente porque neste momento em relação ás actualizações que tem estado a fazer apenas a NOAA e NASA, dos que vi actualizados (o resto não espreitei)  dão ainda FEVa abril ou Março a Maio chuvoso !!

E olha que existem imensos modelos de previsão embora eu acho que nem todos são modelos porque alguns baiseiam-se nas previsões de outros e mesmo alguns são o resultados da interacção de vários modelos ... mas isso é outra conversa ... !!

Em relação aos amadores,temos muitos treinadores de bancada uns mais parecidos a Mourinho e outros mais parecidos a (escolham um mau treinador ).. sendo que muitos dizem a sia previsão em relação a modelos como NOAA, ou MetOffice e outros relacionando com a sua experiencia, olhandos eles proprios ás variáveis do tempo, e outros simplesmente olhandos aos ditados populares, ciclos climáticos e mesmo alguns somente em relação a interacção gravitacional e campo magnético ou lá o que é .....

Por acaso este ultimo que vi num site frances tem estado com uma pontaria impressionante embora eu ache que de pouco de meteorologia ... mas lá de campos magnéticos e actividade solar é um expert !! 

Isto que eu disse apenas prova que não existe ciencias absolutas e que temos que olhar um bocadinho de tudo ..... e aprender com tudo !!

Espero que nunca haja um dia em que  nós tentemos controlar a natureza senão pode ser o nosso fim !!


----------



## David sf (5 Fev 2010 às 12:25)

Aurélio disse:


> E olha que existem imensos modelos de previsão embora eu acho que nem todos são modelos porque alguns baiseiam-se nas previsões de outros e mesmo alguns são o resultados da interacção de vários modelos ... mas isso é outra conversa ... !!



Baseiam-se em previsões de outros, mas com o espírito crítico e com o conhecimento de algumas "manias" dos modelos, que por experiência já conhecem. O problema de muitos modelos computacionais é o de não passarem pela revisão de um humano, que com espírito crítico, o interprete e não o leve à letra. Isto também se aplica com os modelos a 10 dias, muitas vezes aparecem "olhos de boi" em sítios inverosímeis.



Aurélio disse:


> Por acaso este ultimo que vi num site frances tem estado com uma pontaria impressionante embora eu ache que de pouco de meteorologia ... mas lá de campos magnéticos e actividade solar é um expert !!



Meteolafleche? Acertou praticamente em todo o mês de Janeiro. Foi dos poucos que previu Dezembro frio em França, como aconteceu. Por acaso gostava de saber como ele faz as previsões baseando-se na actividade solar e respectivos campos magnéticos gerados. Alguém sabe algo disso?


----------



## stormy (5 Fev 2010 às 15:44)

David sf disse:


> Meteolafleche? Acertou praticamente em todo o mês de Janeiro. Foi dos poucos que previu Dezembro frio em França, como aconteceu. Por acaso gostava de saber como ele faz as previsões baseando-se na actividade solar e respectivos campos magnéticos gerados. Alguém sabe algo disso?



Na actividade solar acredito...o sol, estando na parte mais fraca do ciclo, embora já a começar a reactivar-se, pode ser responsavelpelo inverno frio, tal como, no outono, todas aquelas trocas de energia equador-polos, que levou a fortes anomalias de geopotencial e temperatura, especialmente em niveis altos, até aos niveis baixos da estraosfera...no fundo tudo influencia tudo..
No que toca ao magnetismo, é verdade que a atmosfera é influenciada ( tal como as aguas do mar) embora numa escala mais reduzida.
considero o magnetismo um factor insignificante para determinar tendencias sasonais..


O final deste mês, aponta-se-nos com uma tendecia clara de NAO- e AO- em regressão, entre o final deste mês e meados do proximo acrdito numa estabilização num padrão mais tipico de NAO-, até março teremos ainda alguma instabilidade e quiçá, mais uma entrada de norte ou nordeste associada a baixas no mediterraneo/europa e crista na europa ocidental.
a partir de abril/maio, já teremos um padrão mais tipico no polo, e a NAO- tende a reverter para NAO neutra ou ligeriramente positiva.


----------



## David sf (5 Fev 2010 às 16:28)

stormy disse:


> Na actividade solar acredito...o sol, estando na parte mais fraca do ciclo, embora já a começar a reactivar-se, pode ser responsavelpelo inverno frio, tal como, no outono, todas aquelas trocas de energia equador-polos, que levou a fortes anomalias de geopotencial e temperatura, especialmente em niveis altos, até aos niveis baixos da estraosfera...no fundo tudo influencia tudo..
> No que toca ao magnetismo, é verdade que a atmosfera é influenciada ( tal como as aguas do mar) embora numa escala mais reduzida.
> considero o magnetismo um factor insignificante para determinar tendencias sasonais..
> 
> ...



http://www.meteolafleche.com/previsionssaisonnieres.html

Aqui podes verificar. É que não é a previsão para um mês. É dia a dia. O mês de Janeiro aconteceu tal como previsto, com algumas nuances de 1 ou 2 dias (vai à verification des previsions saisonnieres). Este mês já está a falhar. Mas, por exemplo, previu no final de Outubro uma ciclogénese explosiva a 23 de Dezembro. Seria para França aconteceu cá. Fala de fluxos de protões, campos magnéticos, actividade solar diária, etc.


----------



## Aurélio (5 Fev 2010 às 18:52)

David sf disse:


> http://www.meteolafleche.com/previsionssaisonnieres.html
> 
> Aqui podes verificar. É que não é a previsão para um mês. É dia a dia. O mês de Janeiro aconteceu tal como previsto, com algumas nuances de 1 ou 2 dias (vai à verification des previsions saisonnieres). Este mês já está a falhar. Mas, por exemplo, previu no final de Outubro uma ciclogénese explosiva a 23 de Dezembro. Seria para França aconteceu cá. Fala de fluxos de protões, campos magnéticos, actividade solar diária, etc.



Exactamente ......
A forma como ele preve não me parece que encaixe para um país dado que o campo magnético e actividade solar servem no minimo um Hemisfério ou um pelo menos um Continente no que toca a previsão ... ,mas David já disseste tudo .... mas como é ele vê o campo magnético terrestre ou lá o que é ?????
Por isso o que ele preve pode estar num pensar num país e calhar noutro ...

Mas sim é impressionante como a dois meses acertou em cheio .... 
e mesmo em Janeiro !!
Quanto aos modelos por aquilo que tenho observado os modelos "REI" tem acertado todos até ao momento .... mas isso não nos vamos alongando mais ... apesar de ter percebido a parte dos modelos viciados ....
Faz-me lembrar os jogos do futebol português ?


----------



## stormy (5 Fev 2010 às 21:32)

as teorias em q eles se baseiam teem a ver com duas coisas, input de energia/aquecimento.
e a interacção disso com o ciclo da agua.
ora, faz sentido...mas duvido que seja a unica vertente que eles trabalham para fazer sasonais...
acho estranho combinarem o geomagnetismo...talvez seja treta
apesar de td o geomagnetismo tem influencias..poucas..na atmosfera...mas cmo disse é irrelevante


----------



## irpsit (6 Fev 2010 às 10:05)

Achei muito interessante os vossos posts.

Como funciona isso da actidade solar, fluxo de protões, etc, David sf, Aurélio, podem explicar-me? 

Eu estou consciente desta relação à escala de décadas como na little ice age, agora de dia para dia, não sabia! Mas estou curioso por saber como funciona até pela precisão que eles mostram.

Quanto aos modelos estarem viciados, concordo completamente. Daí ter sido o escandalo de as previsões terem errado todas na temperatura, mesmo com NAO-, AO-! É o bias do aquecimento global. O Joe Bastardi da accuweather explicou muito bem esta viciação dos modelos. 






David sf disse:


> Isto de quais são os melhores, é no mínimo polémico. Por exemplo, o MetOffice até que acertou razoavelmente no que se passou aqui na península, mas voltou a ser atacado no seu país, por ter previsto um inverno ameno, quando está a ocorrer o inverno mais frio das últimas décadas.
> 
> Quanto ao não acertarem na temperatura, é o maior mistério, principalmente da NOAA. Como é que prevendo correctamente a colocação dos principais centros de acção se pode falhar na previsão da T2m? Por exemplo, em Dezembro acertaram na colocação de altas pressões no Atlântico norte e no storm-track no Mediterrâneo. Ao mesmo tempo previa anomalia muito posítiva da T2m na Europa central, o que era inverosímil, tendo em conta o fluxo de N/NE que aí se instalaria.
> 
> ...


----------



## Aurélio (6 Fev 2010 às 16:03)

irpsit disse:


> Achei muito interessante os vossos posts.
> 
> Como funciona isso da actidade solar, fluxo de protões, etc, David sf, Aurélio, podem explicar-me?
> 
> ...



Errado o Joe Bastardi usa a NOAA como uma espécie de Biblia e se repararem usa uma critica feroz ao Hadley Center (MetOffice) !!
Na minha opinião trata-se de americanices .... todos sabemos como são patriotas !!
Em relação aos protões confesso que Quimica e Fisica não foi o meu forte embora esteja curioso !!
Ninguem neste Forum percebe disso .... não me digam que ainda ninguém foi ao Centro da Terra  ?????

E já agora explica a historia dos viciados que ainda não percebi confesso !!
Nas anomalias de precipitação e pressão tem estados todos os principais modelos muito certinhos até ao momento !!


----------



## irpsit (7 Fev 2010 às 20:12)

David sf, não consegues explicar-me como é que no site francês eles estabelecem a relação entre actividade solar, magnetismo e clima?

Como é que eles fazem previsões detalhadas dia a dia para os próximos meses?



Aurélio disse:


> E já agora explica a historia dos viciados que ainda não percebi confesso !! Nas anomalias de precipitação e pressão tem estados todos os principais modelos muito certinhos até ao momento !!



Olá Aurélio, respondi-te em detalhe numa mensagem privada. Eu referi-me a "viciados" porque falharam nas previsões quentes do Verão 2009 e Inverno 2009-2010 na Europa. Isto porque provavelmente não contam com um peso suficiente do PDO negativo, NAO negativo, AO negativo. E o Joe Bastardi acertou em detalhe nas suas previsões, só lhe dou crédito por isso.

Desta vez ele prevê um *Verão 2010 quente* na Europa, com vagas de calor, pelo padrão estar a ser similar ao de 2003. Em minha opinião, a Primavera deverá ser chuvosa em Portugal, devido ao fluxo de oeste que deverá insistir descer até à PI (isto se o NAO continuar negativo). Igualmente acho que com este padrão vai haver uma insistência de entradas frias por Março e Abril na Europa, trazendo neves fora de época. Caso a tendência de bloqueios AA volte no Verão, então poderá haver vagas de calor significativas em vários locais da Europa. Cá estaremos para ver.


----------



## David sf (7 Fev 2010 às 20:45)

irpsit disse:


> David sf, não consegues explicar-me como é que no site francês eles estabelecem a relação entre actividade solar, magnetismo e clima?
> 
> Como é que eles fazem previsões detalhadas dia a dia para os próximos meses?



Também não sei, até lancei a discussão para ver se alguém que soubesse pudesse explicar. O que sei é o que está no site, ele baseia-se nas previsões da actividade solar  e noutros modelos mais conhecidos, como a NOAA. Pelo que o autor do site dá a entender, é um modo de previsão que não é consensual na comunidade científica. E é certo que em muitos meses atirou completamente ao lado. Noutros, como neste inverno, acertou quase sempre. Mesmo este mês parecia que ia falhar, mas as recentes actualizações dos modelos a médio prazo começam a convergir para a sua previsão. E não sei se eventuais falhas da previsão se devem a deficientes previsões da actividade solar ou se deve a falhas na teoria que ele usa.


----------



## David sf (7 Fev 2010 às 21:16)

cloud.web.cern.ch/cloud

Não tem a ver com previsões sazonais, mas é um estudo entre os raios cósmicos e a formação de nuvens. É baseado na teoria com que o meteolafleche faz as previsões sazonais.


----------



## stormy (7 Fev 2010 às 21:30)

irpsit disse:


> Olá Aurélio, respondi-te em detalhe numa mensagem privada. Eu referi-me a "viciados" porque falharam nas previsões quentes do Verão 2009 e Inverno 2009-2010 na Europa. Isto porque provavelmente não contam com um peso suficiente do PDO negativo, NAO negativo, AO negativo. E o Joe Bastardi acertou em detalhe nas suas previsões, só lhe dou crédito por isso.
> 
> Desta vez ele prevê um *Verão 2010 quente* na Europa, com vagas de calor, pelo padrão estar a ser similar ao de 2003. Em minha opinião, a Primavera deverá ser chuvosa em Portugal, devido ao fluxo de oeste que deverá insistir descer até à PI (isto se o NAO continuar negativo). Igualmente acho que com este padrão vai haver uma insistência de entradas frias por Março e Abril na Europa, trazendo neves fora de época. Caso a tendência de bloqueios AA volte no Verão, então poderá haver vagas de calor significativas em vários locais da Europa. Cá estaremos para ver.



totalmente de acordo
acredito numa primavera em que a NAO- se tornará tipica e a AO- se dissipará ( num perido até abril), pelo que fevereiro e março serão chuvosos e instaveis com incusões de N/NE seguidas de SW´s, estes SW´s tenderão a tornar-se ais estaveis até que o storm track se movimente para norte e as altas na gronelandia e zonas polares se enfraqueça/dissipe.
acredito num PDO- ou neutro durante o verao, o que reulta num forte cinturão de altas subtropicais no pacifico.
portanto a 2a metada da primavera será cada vez mais quente e seca com o AA a preferir locais mais a leste, acores-frança-ilhas britanicas,  o que resultará num verão ( ate ago-set) quente com ondas de calor e uns "momentos convectivos"
sim, claramente os modelos andam viciados ( os sazonais)..talvez nao tenham em conta certos parametros...da-me a ideia de serem incompletos....


----------



## stormy (7 Fev 2010 às 21:32)

David sf disse:


> cloud.web.cern.ch/cloud
> 
> Não tem a ver com previsões sazonais, mas é um estudo entre os raios cósmicos e a formação de nuvens. É baseado na teoria com que o meteolafleche faz as previsões sazonais.



correcto
ja deu uma cena dessas no national geographic


----------



## Aurélio (7 Fev 2010 às 21:32)

Stormy desculpa mas não aguento mais ....
Diz-se sazonais e não sasonais nem sasonal !!


----------



## stormy (7 Fev 2010 às 21:34)

Aurélio disse:


> Stormy desculpa mas não aguento mais ....
> Diz-se sazonais e não sasonais nem sasonal !!



pois é, desculpa
baralho-me com o ingles seasonal


----------



## irpsit (8 Fev 2010 às 17:50)

Acho fascinante a relação, ainda por cima se for um factor significativo e contribuir para previsões mais acertadas.



David sf disse:


> cloud.web.cern.ch/cloud
> 
> Não tem a ver com previsões sazonais, mas é um estudo entre os raios cósmicos e a formação de nuvens. É baseado na teoria com que o meteolafleche faz as previsões sazonais.


----------



## Vince (8 Fev 2010 às 18:09)

Ultimamente tem estado muito na voga as previsões sazonais de algumas pessoas. Aqui fala-se muito do Bastardi e agora tem referido esse francês, mas por exemplo em Inglaterra há também um bastante popular e/ou polémico, Piers Corbyn, que tem um site chamado www.weatheraction.com. Em Inglaterra estas coisas sempre foram bastante populares, pois tem uma velha tradição de apostas desportivas e de eventos, e apostas no tempo que vai fazer sempre foram usuais neste país.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Piers_Corbyn

É mais um na corrida que revindica ter previsto o Inverno com mais de 6 meses de antecedência. Este também diz seguir uma técnica própria também baseada no sol, mas nunca revelou muitos pormenores da mesma. Os criticos referem que tende a valorizar as vezes em que acerta, e esquecer as que não acerta, além de um tom por vezes exagerado em eventos anteriores.

Um pequeno debate que houve no mês passado na Sky:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xl-1jEMlb4U"]YouTube- Piers-SkyTV 10-01-10.avi[/ame]


----------



## frederico (8 Fev 2010 às 18:15)

Tenho ideia que quando o período Janeiro-Fevereiro-Março é chuvoso, o final da Primavera e o início do Verão tendem a ser secos e quentes. 

Na normal 1961-1990 Março e Abril têm precipitações idênticas, ou então Março tem uma precipitação mais elevada que Abril, nas estações do Continente. Para além disso, Janeiro é o segundo mês mais chuvoso do ano, e Fevereiro tem precipitações muito elevadas. 

Já na normal seguinte, há as seguintes tendências:

- Abril e Maio ficam mais chuvosos;

- Janeiro, Fevereiro e especialmente Março ficam mais secos;

- Setembro fica mais chuvoso;

- Dezembro fica mais chuvoso;

Para além disso, de acordo com o IM, há  uma tendência nas últimas duas décadas para um acentuar das secas entre Fevereiro e Abril. 

Acrescento ainda que  de acordo com a AEMET, a seguir a Verões quentes e secos tendem a existir Outonos e Invernos húmidos. 

Quem concorda?


----------



## Aurélio (8 Fev 2010 às 19:04)

frederico disse:


> Tenho ideia que quando o período Janeiro-Fevereiro-Março é chuvoso, o final da Primavera e o início do Verão tendem a ser secos e quentes.
> 
> Na normal 1961-1990 Março e Abril têm precipitações idênticas, ou então Março tem uma precipitação mais elevada que Abril, nas estações do Continente. Para além disso, Janeiro é o segundo mês mais chuvoso do ano, e Fevereiro tem precipitações muito elevadas.
> 
> ...



Parece aquela ideia do "Não deixes para amanhã o que podes fazer hoje"
Ou seja, Se *Hoje* temos um Verão quente e seco o AA está na sua posição natural e teoricamente no Inverno vai para a sua posição natural ...
Contudo se o Verão normalmente é quente e seco em 80% dos casos então teoricamente em 80% dos Outonos seriam humidos ... mas não me parece que sejam isso que acontece por isso discordo .....
Mas sim ... é muito provável que exista uma certa relação ... mas não pode ser no sentido "causa-efeito"


----------



## irpsit (8 Fev 2010 às 19:31)

Só um outro pormenor offtopic em relação à actividade solar / clima.

Se repararem nos dados de satélite de medição de temperatura na alta atmosfera (cerca de 30-60km), podem reparar que entre 1998 e 2010 a temperatura seguiu a tendência do ciclo solar.
Ora só com este período curto, não dá para ter a certeza dessa correlação mas foi algo que achei muito interessante e não sei se será tido em consideração na maioria dos modelos. 

Presentemente, a temperatura está num mínimo de 10 anos, aos cerca de 30km de altitude (provavelmente pelo mínimo solar), mas curiosamente está a registar um pico (superior) de temperatura desde finais de 2009, aos níveis baixos da atmosfera (provavelmente devido ao El Nino). Portanto, o Inverno muito frio de 2009-2010 na Europa + China + EUA não pode ser interpretado um sinal de global cooling!


----------



## stormy (10 Fev 2010 às 19:37)

stormy disse:


> boas
> estableceu-se nesta ultima semana uma tendencia de NAO-, o que implica, outra vez, um retorno á circulação zonal de W/SW.
> esta tendencia é bem defenida até dias 9-11 deste mês, sendo que, após isso, há alguma divergencia.
> no entanto, até dia 20, há uma clara tendencia dos modelos colocarem precipitação, em grande quantidade.
> ...



Segundo o medio/longo prazo dos modelos ECMWF e GFS, actual saida das 12z, solidifica-se a tendencia de destruição das anomalias positivas de gp/SLP no artico, e fortalecimento do AA que tende a ficar centrado a leste ( açores-canarias-madeira).
ha tendencia de colocar o vortice polar no atl. norte, e vastos campos depressionarios desde o leste americano, sobre o atlantico e europa-mediterraneo até mesmo sobre a russia ocidental.
o AT siberiano tem vindo a recolher-se para leste, em breve começará  a morrer e fragmentar-se.
a circulação do jet tem vindo a melhorar e o PDO- mantem o nucleo anticiclonico no pacifico norte, em bom estado.
espero uma mudança para um padrão tipico de NAO- até março e uma neutralização da NAO entre abil-maio.
o AO- deverá neutralizar tambem até março.
espero um poderoso cinturão de altas no pacifico e no atlantico, a partir de maio ou até antes, com o AA a manter-se centrado a leste e a curvar sobre as ilhas britanicas e europa.
o verão...será talvez como 2003 ou 2004..e com alguns eventos convectivos
tambem o atlantico tropical deverá activar-se bastante este ano, com o sol a aumentar o input de energia.


----------



## ferreira5 (10 Fev 2010 às 23:32)

Sinceramente considero previsões sazonais uma "coisa" reservada a advinhos com bola de cristal...Na minha opinião não existe forma de prever sazonalmente e até acho que é ridículo falar em previsões sazonais...não estamos a falar de crescimentos de economias, nem de aumentos de desemprego, estamos a falar de uma área em que o homem tudo o que prevê tem um grau de incerteza que lhe retira credibilidade. Agora realmente é fácil dizer" vai ser uma primavera amena e chuvosa", isso é muito vago e se realmente acontecer é baseado em quê? Porque ou é amena e chuvosa , ou é seca e fria ou é fria e chuvosa, ou amena e seca...não conheço mais possibilidades! O vento será em princípio de S/W/E...só falta de norte! Por isso não venham com conversas de previsões sazonais! Os modelos não conseguem prever a 72h quanto mais a 3 meses! E mais, os membros do Fórum são criticados quando muitas vezes  referem previsões a mais de 144h...então o que é acontece aos membros que preveêm a 3 meses? Por isso este tópico de previsões sazonais é um "devaneio"!


----------



## stormy (7 Mar 2010 às 22:25)

boas.
parece que a tendencia de estabilização do padrão de circulação nas nossas latitudes já se mostra.
os modelos encontram-se bastante decididos em colocar o AA a fortalecer-se e a establecer-se no atlantico oriental a partir de meados do mês, um pouco antes do que eu antecipava
como era previsto o AA tende a preferir posições mais a leste enquanto a W dos açores há um padrão que leva á formação de cavados associados ao anticiclone a leste dos EUA e ao termico canadense em associação a baixas entre lavrador/NE americano e as british...já as 100-150h.
apesar de tudo acho que a total estabilidade á nossa latitude só será atingida no proximo mês..
durante o final da primavera e verão adentro o AA tenderá a centrar-se entre os açores-PI-inglaterra mas formando uma crista até á bermuda/W dos açores.
o verão, continuo a achar que vai ser quente e interessante


----------



## Agreste (8 Mar 2010 às 22:32)

stormy disse:


> boas.
> parece que a tendencia de estabilização do padrão de circulação nas nossas latitudes já se mostra.
> os modelos encontram-se bastante decididos em colocar o AA a fortalecer-se e a establecer-se no atlantico oriental a partir de meados do mês, um pouco antes do que eu antecipava
> como era previsto o AA tende a preferir posições mais a leste enquanto a W dos açores há um padrão que leva á formação de cavados associados ao anticiclone a leste dos EUA e ao termico canadense em associação a baixas entre lavrador/NE americano e as british...já as 100-150h.
> ...



Um factor que poderá jogar contra esse cenário é se o El Niño não desaparecer.


----------

